# aparcamiento / estacionamiento



## christytang_tyt

Son 'aparcamiento' y 'estacionamiento' los mismos?
Cuando era en México, usaba 'estacionamiento' y nunca he escuchando la palabra 'aparcamiento'. 
If you are Latin American or Spanish, can you tell me which word does your country use?


----------



## esmeraldita10

En Argentina, ESTACIONAMIENTO.


----------



## PadmaSundari

En España aparcamiento (porque se usa aparcar no parquear) o parking


----------



## VivaLasVegas

En España se una "aparcamiento" y "aparcar", aunque alguna vez se oye "estacionar" (pero nunca "estacionamiento")


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México efectivamente usamos "estacionamiento" y no "aparcamiento". Cuestión de costumbres.


----------



## jaimertorres

Segun la normativa catalana el estacionamiento es el espacio publico, aparte de la calzada, para la parada o terminal de vehiculos. Eso quiere decir que esta en la red de sistemas de comunicacion. El aparcamiento esta en suelo, subsuelo o edificacion al efecto de parada y almacenamiento de vehiculos, pero es parte de la zonificacion, no es parte de la red de sistema.


----------



## pvraes

Hola: En España en el habla corriente se usa "aparcamiento" y "aparcar", aunque en el código de circulación se usa "estacionar" y también en las señales de tráfico se puede leer "estacionamiento prohibido"
Saludos


----------



## yap

Estacionamiento, en Chile


----------



## jaimertorres

En el leguaje ordinario, del dia a dia, estacionamiento y aparcamiento significan lo mismo en todos los paises de habla hispana y no creo quehaya dificultades para entenderse. Que alguien diga parquear en vez de estacionar no sera un problema.
Si haceis aportaciones sobre como se pueden traducir los terminos creo que deberiais tener algun motivo para hacer diferencias y no solamente apuntar como se dice en Argentina, Chile o Espana, ya que la pregunta es diferencias entre ambos terminos y no usos locales del concepto aparcar/estacionar.
Mi aportacion se basa en las consecuencias legales que puede tener en Espana usar un termino u otro en una traduccion.
Podemos buscar un poco mas de calidad en las aportaciones, creo yo.


----------



## Canela Mad

Estimado Jaimertorres:

Aunque para ti no resulten interesantes, las aportaciones que se han hecho responden taxativamente a la pregunta planteada en el hilo.  Este tipo de detalles sutiles pueden ser fundamentales al traducir un texto para diferentes países.  Si deseas abrir un hilo sobre las implicaciones legales de esta diferenciación en España, hay un foro específico para terminología legal.

Un saludo


----------



## pvraes

jaimertorres said:


> En el leguaje ordinario, del dia a dia, estacionamiento y aparcamiento significan lo mismo en todos los paises de habla hispana y no creo quehaya dificultades para entenderse. Que alguien diga parquear en vez de estacionar no sera un problema.
> Si haceis aportaciones sobre como se pueden traducir los terminos creo que deberiais tener algun motivo para hacer diferencias y no solamente apuntar como se dice en Argentina, Chile o Espana, ya que la pregunta es diferencias entre ambos terminos y no usos locales del concepto aparcar/estacionar.
> Mi aportacion se basa en las consecuencias legales que puede tener en Espana usar un termino u otro en una traduccion.
> Podemos buscar un poco mas de calidad en las aportaciones, creo yo.



Claro que podemos buscar un poco más de calidad en las aportaciones, pero resulta que nuestro amigo ha preguntado cuál de las dos expresiones usamos en nuestros respectivos países.


----------



## jaimertorres

Es cierto, disculpad. Yo buscaba la misma informacion pero en terminos legales. Me equivoque de foro. Disculpas.


----------



## yap

Thanks for the support!! En Chile no se diría nunca aparcamiento, de todas maneras.


----------



## vladeplustor

En Colombia, simplemente _parqueadero_


----------



## owlman5

vladeplustor said:


> En Colombia, simplemente _parqueadero_


 
He oido *parqueadero *en Costa Rica también.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aquí es estacionamiento, sea privado o público, en la calle o en un edificio; aparcamiento no se conoce, ni en la legislación ni en el habla cotidiana, pero no nos  faltan los que creen que es más elegante poner un aviso que rece "parking" en lugar de "estacionamiento". Mucho más chic, ¿vio?


----------



## Deidelia.

Yo siempre pensé que_ 'parqueadero'_ y  '_parquear_' eran anglicismos y venían  de 'parking'.
Pero ya ví que la RAE lo recoge como 'aparcar'.
Entonces, decir '_parqueate _frente a la casa' (término que cuando lo oigo en México generalmente  viene de un mexico-americano), es correcto.
_Live to tell._

D


----------



## owlman5

Deidelia. said:


> Yo siempre pensé que_ 'parqueadero'_ y '_parquear_' eran anglicismos y venían de 'parking'.
> Pero ya ví que la RAE lo recoge como 'aparcar'.
> Entonces, decir '_parqueate _frente a la casa' (término que cuando lo oigo en México generalmente viene de un mexico-americano), es correcto.
> _Live to tell._
> 
> D


Tal vez lo son, Deidelia. Como "crema de whip" en vez de "crema batida". A pesar de las esfuerzas de tantos maestros de idiomas, el lenguaje corriente cambia a lo largo de los años.


----------



## bondia

christytang_tyt said:


> Son 'aparcamiento' y 'estacionamiento' los mismos?
> Cuando era en México, usaba 'estacionamiento' y nunca he escuchando la palabra 'aparcamiento'.
> If you are Latin American or Spanish, can you tell me which word does your country use?


 
Recuerdo (vagamente) aprender el código de circulación español para obtener el permiso de conducir. Una cosa es estacionar, y otra parar. Una de las dos opciones permite estar más tiempo que la otra, pero ya no me acuerdo cual Por esto no dejo nunca el coche en lugares transitados
Me pregunto si en otros paises se aplican los mismos terminos, y si el aparcamiento que menciona christytang puede ser nuestra "parada"?
Si entras en la página web de la DGT, te lo explicarán


----------



## animula

christytang_tyt said:


> Son 'aparcamiento' y 'estacionamiento' los mismos?



Aparcar y estacionar significa lo mismo. La diferencia, como bien dice Bondia, se encuentra entre parar y estacionar: 
"Se entiende por parada toda inmovilización de un vehículo, durante un tiempo      inferior a dos minutos, para tomar o dejar personas o descargar cosas."
"Se entiende por estacionamiento    toda inmovilización de un vehículo cuya duración exceda de dos minutos, siempre    y cuando no sea originada por emergencia, necesidad de la propia circulación    o para cumplir algún precepto reglamentario."
"
*sinónimos*



*estacionar *

colocar, dejar, detener, parar, situar

*estacionar (v.)*

aparcar"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tal vez, pero el inglés lo tomó a su vez del francés "parc". Encontré en el CORDE un ejemplo en español de 1519, de autor anónimo, _Instrucciones que dio el Rey a Magallanes y a Falero para el viaje al descubrimiento de las islas del_ Maluco. 8 de mayo de 1519. Así que el uso en español viene de lejos...

Saludos

_56 Si la carga que las naos hobieren de traer fuese de especería, la que hobiéredes de rescatar, habeis de trabajar sea lo mejor é mas limpio que ser pueda, aunque lo hobiésedes de aparcar allá, é lo no tal dexásedes en tierra, porque allá cuesta poco y es menos pérdida dejallo que traello,_


----------



## Deidelia.

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tal vez, pero el inglés lo tomó a su vez del francés "parc". Encontré en el CORDE un ejemplo en español de 1519, de autor anónimo, _Instrucciones que dio el Rey a Magallanes y a Falero para el viaje al descubrimiento de las islas del_ Maluco. 8 de mayo de 1519. Así que el uso en español viene de lejos...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> _56 Si la carga que las naos hobieren de traer fuese de especería, la que hobiéredes de rescatar, habeis de trabajar sea lo mejor é mas limpio que ser pueda, aunque lo hobiésedes de aparcar allá, é lo no tal dexásedes en tierra, porque allá cuesta poco y es menos pérdida dejallo que traello,_


 
MUY interesante, Adolfo.
Gracias por la nota.

D


----------



## owlman5

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tal vez, pero el inglés lo tomó a su vez del francés "parc". Encontré en el CORDE un ejemplo en español de 1519, de autor anónimo, _Instrucciones que dio el Rey a Magallanes y a Falero para el viaje al descubrimiento de las islas del_ Maluco. 8 de mayo de 1519. Así que el uso en español viene de lejos...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> _56 Si la carga que las naos hobieren de traer fuese de especería, la que hobiéredes de rescatar, habeis de trabajar sea lo mejor é mas limpio que ser pueda, aunque lo hobiésedes de aparcar allá, é lo no tal dexásedes en tierra, porque allá cuesta poco y es menos pérdida dejallo que traello,_


Claro que tienes razón, Adolfo. Por lo de Guillermo el Conquistador, a los anglosajones les fue necesario adoptar muchas nuevas palabras del francés.

Saludos


----------



## Orkestar

No te rayes christytang, significa exactamente lo mismo, en sudamerica se usa generalmente "estacionar" y en España "aparcar"...es lo mismo que "lift" y "elevator" con UK y USA respectivamente...


----------



## Guayete05

Sí, el término que se utiliza en el Código de circulación en España es "estacionar", término que es el más extendido, al parecer en América Latina; sin embargo, en España sólo se utiliza "aparcar" con ese sentido (en el lenguaje hablado). Y "se aparca" en un "aparcamiento" o en un "parking". La diferencia entre ellos suele ser que los "parkings" suelen ser de pago. El aparcamiento puede o no ser gratuito. Sé que en otros países se usa el término "parquear", como en "parquear el carro". Nosotros diríamos "aparcar el coche". Me imagino que en el Cono Sur ha de ser "estacionar el auto".


----------



## animula

En Espana (que yo sepa) se utilizan ambos términos, si bien es cierto que "estacionar" se usa mayoritariamente por las autoridades, poliíticos, funcionarios... por ser más "correcto".


----------



## Guayete05

Estoy de acuerdo con el último comentario.


----------



## Guayete05

De todos modos, copio del DRAE:

*parqueo*.

1. m. Am. Acción y efecto de parquear.

2. m._ Bol., Col., Cuba, El Salv. y Nic._ aparcamiento (‖ lugar destinado a aparcar vehículos).


*parqueadero*.

1. m._ Bol. y Col_. aparcamiento (‖ lugar destinado a aparcar vehículos).

*aparcamiento*.

1. m. Acción y efecto de aparcar un vehículo.

2. m. Lugar destinado a este efecto.


*estacionamiento*.

1. m. Acción y efecto de estacionar o estacionarse. Se usa especialmente hablando de los vehículos.

2. m. Lugar o recinto reservado para estacionar vehículos.

3. m. Lugar donde puede estacionarse un automóvil.

4. m. Mil. Lugar donde se establece una tropa, sea cuartel, alojamiento, campamento o vivaque.


Es curioso que no diga que "aparcamiento" es de uso exclusivo en España, según parece ser.

Por otro lado, evidentemente, parece que cada término, o la mayoría de ellos, se usa en más países que los mencionados en el DRAE.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Acá en el Norte de México, cuando escuchamos "parkear/parkeadero" normalmente nos quedamos con cara de "what?". Se usa estacionamiento.
Yo la primera vez que escuché "parkear/parkeadero" fue de un Latino que tenía muchos años viviendo en EUA, en el siguiente conexto: "Me voy a parquear en la marqueta".
Aparcamiento tampoco es usado en México y probablemente cause burlas hacia quien utilice la palabra.


----------



## Guayete05

Muy divertido el "español", con tantas variantes.

Claro que "Me voy a parquear en la marqueta" suena más bien a Spanglish. De todos modos, me imagino que ambas formas son intentos de trasladar al español el verbo inglés "to park". Sin embargo, me temo que, en España, se usa "aparcamiento" desde hace tanto tiempo y está tan generalizado, que prácticamente es la única forma para referirse al lugar donde "se aparcan los coches", tanto sea cubierto como al aire libre. Lo de "estacionamiento" aquí se usa más bien en la normativa de tráfico.

Lo de la "marqueta" me imagino que se refiere a un mercado... ¿verdad? ¿o tiene que tener algunas características especiales?

Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Guayete05

Pero, parece, ahora que repaso las anteriores intervenciones, que, según lo que señala arriba Adolfo Afogutu, el uso de "aparcar" en español viene del siglo XVI, así que no conviene precipitarse a descartar o desaprobar términos porque nosotros no los usemos. Es normal, a todos nos parece que la forma más natural de hablar es la nuestra.


----------



## didakticos

owlman5 said:


> He oido *parqueadero *en Costa Rica también.



Creo sin temor a equivocarme que en mi país no usamos _parqueadero_. La palabra que usamos  es *parqueo*.


----------

